# Dschungelcamp: Vincent Raven musste Sperma schlucken



## Stefan102 (18 Jan. 2012)

​
Dschungelprüfung Nummer fünf und dieses Mal darf schon wieder geschlemmt werden. Mit am Tisch: Moderatorin Ramona Leiß (54) und Rabenbändiger Vincent Raven (45).

Ganze elf Köstlichkeiten standen für die beiden Dschungelcamp-Kandidaten in der Prüfung mit dem harmlosen Namen „Frohes Fest“ bereit. Ein Weihnachtsmarkt der besonderen Art, denn anstatt von Glühwein und Eierlikör standen Kotzfrucht und Busch-Schweinsperma auf dem Menu. Für Ramona und Vincent kein Problem: Tapfer machte sich die Moderatorin an die pürierte Kotzfrucht und auch Vincent schien mit den pürierten Kakerlaken keine Probleme zu haben und kommentierte: „Schmeckt gut!“ Auch Eingeweide und geröstete Mehlwürmer konnten Ramona nichts anhaben, vor allem bei Letzterem gab sich die Moderatorin lässig: „Das ist ok. Die sind so schlecht nicht. Sie sind so schwer zu beißen, wegen dem Panzer.“ Und wenn die Dame so beeindruckend vorlegt, muss der Herr natürlich nachziehen. Kandierte Kakerlaken am Spieß verspeiste der Magier ohne ein Zucken. Zum Schluss gibt es noch einen Kurzen gefüllt mit Busch-Schweinsperma und schon ist die Prüfung zu Ende.

Das Fazit: Ganze neun Sterne brachten Ramona und Vincent nach Hause, wobei die Moderatorin alle Speisen meisterte und nur Vincent bei Reibekuchen aus Fliegen und den Dampfnudeln mit Mehlwurmfüllung leicht schwächelte. Insgesamt war das aber eine tapfere Leistung.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## beachkini (18 Jan. 2012)

Er hats nicht leicht..erst muss er den roten 'schwuchtel-fummel' tragen und dann sowas


----------



## AMUN (18 Jan. 2012)

Wie weit kann RTL noch sinken... Harz4 TV, Sperma und Urinspiele 

Nee Leute das kann sich doch kein normaler Mensch mehr antun


----------



## Punisher (18 Jan. 2012)

Ich hätte es lieber gesehen, wenn Ramona das Sperma geschluckt hätte


----------



## Little_Lady (18 Jan. 2012)

Schwuchtel schluckt Sperma wie gemein.


----------



## MarkyMark (18 Jan. 2012)

AMUN schrieb:


> Wie weit kann RTL noch sinken... Harz4 TV, Sperma und Urinspiele
> 
> Nee Leute das kann sich doch kein normaler Mensch mehr antun



Deswegen hab ich noch KEINE Folge bisher gesehen, aus KEINER Staffel. Das ist in meinen Augen billigster Kram mit Z Promis


----------



## Little_Lady (18 Jan. 2012)

metalmark schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich noch KEINE Folge bisher gesehen, aus KEINER Staffel. Das ist in meinen Augen billigster Kram mit Z Promis



Klar


----------



## comatron (18 Jan. 2012)

Wenn's denn hilft ...


----------

